# graft coding for septal perf



## Agemian (Nov 11, 2007)

Can you also code for a graft used to repair a nasal septal perforation.


----------



## Agemian (Nov 11, 2007)

*Nasal septal perf*

When performing repair of a nasal septal perforation can you code for the graft in addition to the septal repair code.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes. 20912


----------

